# 625 DVR playback drops audio.pixellation?



## rmc_ss (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry if this is known, couldn't find any info prior to posting.

Using a DVR 625 (SW version L383), have noticed when watching DVR programs (recovered from pause vice a time recording) the pic pixellates and the audio drops during playback.

We are using the 625 in dual tuner mode and it _seems_ to only happen on the tuner 1 output, but haven't really tried too hard to re-create on tuner 2.

Anyone have any insight? Wondering if this is a known issue and if there is an easy fix (i.e. swapping boxes or a SW update).

Thanks!

Allen


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

My 625 started this a couple of SW versions back. It got worse with 3.83. Hopefully 4.13 will fix it. If it ever downloads to my 625 before the next SW version comes along :roundandr


----------



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

We purchased a new 625 about a month ago and I have had the same problems with sound and pixelation on playback. I thought it was the hardware. Hopefully you are correct and the next software version will fix it.


----------



## rmc_ss (Oct 17, 2005)

I hope the "techs" can chime in and, forgive my ignorance, tell me if there is any way to "pull" a SW rev.

I am not sure when a SW rev came out, but it seemed to start happening a couple of months ago and I am guessing it was a result of a SW push.

I did call E* for a trouble call, but I am not holding out much hope that it will actually help fix the problem based on general support from other outfits.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

L4.13 12/7/2006
L3.83 9/22/2006
L3.81 9/19/2006
L2.98 8/8/2006

And I've tried to push the download following the instructions on the latest SW version page and haven't been successful yet.


----------



## rmc_ss (Oct 17, 2005)

The date you listed for L3.83 is consistant with the time-frame of the problems showing up.

I'll try the instructions tonight to see if it loads the update.... :nono2:


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

When there is more than one version listed (now showing L413 and L383), it means the newest one is still in limited, or partial phase, release. You don't get the new one until your receiver is included in the next block of receivers targeted to take it. This allows Dish to "test the waters" before updating everyone.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

My 625 has _always_ done what you've described, and it still does it. I have no hope at this point that it will ever be fixed. While it is annoying, the 625 works so well, for me, in every other respect, that I still consider myself blessed to have a 625.


----------



## rmc_ss (Oct 17, 2005)

Olguy,

Have still had no-joy downloading as well.

Does anyone know if there is a "secret handshake" to getting the rcvr to look for the download?

Will try powering off (unplugging) for 10 minutes then plug it in without powering up and leave overnight to force a cold-start.

All of this for a doubtful fix to an annoying issue.....


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

Mine has always doen it since I have had it since a month ago.. It is really the only annoying feature of the 625c I don't like. 

I am syll getting used to the NBR feature. I don't really acre for it. I wish I coul make the the record "once feature" the default. I sometimes forget to pick it and then have to play gamne sto delegte teh the reocring and set it back up. I dom]b't rekky want it to decide what cxoinstitutes a new show for me . I will decide that from more reliable sources.

Other that that, it has been a nice little recorder.


----------

